

Post-Quantum Encryption No Longer a Laughing Matter - jackgavigan
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/22/pq-solutions/

======
sova
Brings up a lot of excellent points. Namely: quantum computers are being
created currently and eventual encryption has to be "PQ" or "post-quantum."
Everything leading up to (but not) that is so easily swept aside with a
quantum computer of size that now is the perfect time to start thinking about
PQ security.

I didn't know that a lot of that work/research actually occurred in the 1970s.
That's awesome. Echoes like Turing building computers in his papers way before
there were things like where you're sitting now.

